# How do you guys cross train for riding?



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guyss, I was just wondering what you do to keep in shape for riding? I swim 5 days a week on a club team, all year round. I love swimming because it strengthens every part of your body, especially your legs.


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Pilates is the BEST! It's so, so good for core strength, which you really need for an independent seat. I've taken way too much time off of my pilates classes, I'm hoping to start back up with it in the fall if time permits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

I take ballet classes. I was taking ballet before I started to ride and was happy that it helped with my riding. The only major differences is that with ballet its all about turning out my hips and putting weight into my toes. As opposed to riding where my hips shouldn't be turned out (otherwise my knees/ankles would stick out rather then face forward) and I have to put the weight into my heels. Other than that, its great for balance, endurance, working core muscles, using muscles independently, and grace (and who doesn't want to look graceful while riding? ;P)


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I run XC, and its really upped my leg strength.


----------



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

Crossfit! On any given day I will have worked out my entire body, including somehow building strength/endurance.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

ZUMBA! I love zumba.  And weigh lifting. I'm not sure if the muscles gained by weight lifting work well for riding, but they certainly help for barn chores.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Rock-climbing and hiking/mountaineering. I have found that riding improves my general fitness and ability to walk up a hill but I don't know if it makes any difference the other way around.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I do a LOT of walking haha and then have certain exercises i do to help keep my back and core strong also :]


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Sitting a really big trot keeps your back and core-strength up.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

tblver said:


> Crossfit! On any given day I will have worked out my entire body, including somehow building strength/endurance.


Ditto that! Love Crossfit. I also take spinning classes for endurance and TRX training for strength and balance.


----------

